# 2 Senior Goldens at Greenville SC



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Greenville GCAC, SC Dog EUTH List Updated 6/21/11 | Facebook

‎2 Golden Sr boys need out asap from this killl shelter! They are more than full!

 *Greenville GCAC, SC Dog EUTH List Updated 6/21/11* 
SENIOR ALERT

NAME: Max and Cooper
ANIMAL ID: 13364798, 923
BREED: Golden Retrievers...
SEX: Neutered Males
EST. AGE: 11 yrs
EST. WEIGHT: 65 lbs
HEALTH: Appears Healthy
TEMPERAMENT: Friendly
ADDITIONAL INFO: Owner Surrender
RESCUE PULL FEE: $40 each
AVAILABLE DATE: Now
UPDATE: space is limited!!!

IF YOU ARE SPONSORING AN ANIMAL AT THE SHELTER, please see the link below. This information MUST be faxed/email to the shelter.
Sponsorship Information Form: http://www.box.net/shared/pq8ma01a8b
OR CALL: (864) 467-3950 and pay the pull fee by credit card.
**ALL SPONSORSHIP IS NON-REFUNDABLE, if the sponsorship is not used it will be transferred to another animal at the shelter that needs it**

Sponsoring an animal does not guarantee that the animal will be rescued. It does make it easier for a rescue to pull that animal, as they can pull the animal with no charges for the vetting.

All sponsorship funds must be directed to the shelter. Any and all chipins on this Facebook page are prohibited and will be removed. Should any person post chipins, they will be warned and then banned from the page.

IF YOU ARE A PRIVATE ADOPTER, please see the link below. This information MUST be faxed to: (864) 467-3294
Adoption Information: Adoption Information Form.pdf - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage

IF YOU ARE A RESCUE ORGANIZATION, Non-Profit, please see the link below. This information MUST be faxed to: (864) 467-3294
Rescue Questionnaire: Rescue Questionnaire Form.pdf - File Shared from Box.net - Free Online File Storage
Note: 501(c)3 status is not required to pull from GCAC. 

TRANSPORT LINKS Greenville (GCAC), SC Urgent Rescue Lists's Photos - Greenville GCAC, SC Dog EUTH List Updated 6/21/11 | Facebook
TRANSPORT MAY BE AVAILABLE TO YOUR AREA---JUST ASK!

PULL FEE/VETTING INFORMATION: The $65 fee for dogs includes spay/neuter, microchip, de-worm, DHLPP/Rabies vaccs, Heartworm test (4 months old+) and flea treatment. The price is the same for puppies. 

If you can help, please email: [email protected][/COLOR]ounty.org 
Type: ATTENTION >>Lauren<< RESCUE or ADOPT and the Animal Id. # in the subject area of email.

** GCAC Urgent Rescue List Facebook Volunteers have ZERO access to emails or internal correspondence, we CANNOT tell you if you are APPROVED or DENIED! All inquires must be directed to GCAC Shelter staff at [email protected] **See More
Greenville County Animal Care Services Urgent DOGS This album contains URGENT DOGS from Greenville, South Carolina Animal Shelter…Can you help them? PLEASE share, tag & contact rescues!! 1.) Not all animals listed on this email are available TODAY! Plea...se look at the “available date” under each animal picture to see when they can leave the shelter. 2.) When you reply to confirm dogs, please include in your email what rescue you work with. 3.) Dogs are not heartworm tested until a rescue confirms them (unless otherwise noted). If you CANNOT take a HW+ animal, please mention it when you confirm! 4.) We CANNOT guarantee the health of an animal. We focus on preventative health and do not have the resources to have every animal vet checked prior to placement. 5.) Pull fees MUST be paid at the time of confirming the animal, and at the absolute latest, when the animal is picked up from our shelter. We no longer invoice- sorry! 6.) PTS dates listed are approximate and are subject to change due to available space in the shelter and the health of the individual animal. Rescue Coordinators are available via email and landline M-F @9am-4pm EST.. Any emails sent after these times will be answered the following business day! 328-C Furman Hall Rd., Greenville, SC 29609 (864) 467-3950 Phone (864) 467-3294 Fax PULL FEE/VETTING INFORMATION: The $65 fee for dogs includes spay/neuter, microchip, de-worm, DHLPP/Rabies vaccs, Heartworm test (4 months old+) and flea treatment. The price is the same for puppies. ** GCAC Urgent Rescue List Facebook Volunteers have ZERO access to emails or internal correspondence, we CANNOT tell you if you are APPROVED or DENIED! All inquires must be directed to GCAC Shelter staff at [email protected]


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you sent the information to the golden rescues for that area?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

No I havent, but the original poster on facebook has. Just wanted to post here in case someone was interested in saving these 2 sweet boys.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> No I havent, but the original poster on facebook has. Just wanted to post here in case someone was interested in saving these 2 sweet boys.


 
Thanks, Foothills is right in Greenville, most likely they'll take them if they have available space.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

This breaks my heart. 11 years old, and surrendered by their owner!!

Oh, if I didn't have a new puppy in the house, I'd snap them up in a heartbeat!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

They have been rescued! Dont know where, but at least they are SAFE!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, that is great news!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Thank you so much for the wonderful news!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just clicked on the link to the shelter and there are 2 two year old goldens on the list named Heidi and Timmy..


----------

